# O4 Prospects : Pictures



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Dwight Howard and Josh Smith









Pavel 









Tiago Splitter









Luke Jackson


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Al Jefferson . LaMarcus Aldridge . Dwight Howard


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Shaun Livingston


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

Al Jefferson looks downright skinny. Wasn't he supposed to have a weight problem ??? If he measured in at 6'10'' , I think he is a lock to go in the lotto, and if he doesn't he will be the steal of the draft.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

is Josh Smith 6'9? he doesn't look that much shorter than Howard.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Sick!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Al Jefferson does look kind of skinny. I expected him to be bigger. Even on the SLAM issue he was in he looked kind of skinny. I'm sure he's still a nice talent though.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

*Martynas *


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pavel


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Pavel


Isn't the other guy in this picture Sofoklis Schortsanitis??? He is absolutely huge!


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't the other guy in this picture Sofoklis Schortsanitis??? He is absolutely huge!


Thats what I was thinking, the "Baby Shaq" of last years draft.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> 
> Thats what I was thinking, the "Baby Shaq" of last years draft.


Yes, he's it


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> Isn't the other guy in this picture Sofoklis Schortsanitis??? He is absolutely huge!


Damn!


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

HOLY ****! That kid is Huge! how much does he weigh? he has to be atleast 300lbs!


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Here are some Robert Swift pics...he could make the all ugly team ROY this year IMO

































man he is ugly


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

FUGLY! lol


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Pavel and Mini-Mini me


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Sergei Monya*


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Man, I want to be 6'10....


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theycallmemattmo</b>!
> Here are some Robert Swift pics...he could make the all ugly team ROY this year IMO
> 
> 
> ...


Swift and Ha are already the starters :laugh:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Captain


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

[Some Brazilian Prospects]


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Head Coach -









Asst. Coach









Trainer -


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God :|


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

starbury and telfair 96' - slam mag


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

^Thats a great picture


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

that is a great pic, all we need now is a old school pic of Tmac and Vince


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

lol, you guys are so mean, yet funny. I love it! yeah, Swift is fugly..... Sam Fish Face cassell.


----------



## jwill22bulls (Jun 23, 2003)

How is sofo doing over in Europe?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> that is a great pic, all we need now is a old school pic of Tmac and Vince












Not that old


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I heard sofoklis was doing quite poorly in europe....only a couple points per game in limited minutes. This might be due to the fact that he's young so he's not receiving much playing time. But holy **** he is seriously Shaq minus a few inches. He must have a huge bone structure on him. 

It seems like Pavel has adjusted to the westernized society, similar to Darko Milicic. 

Marbury looks good in hair, he shouldnt shave it off. Great pic of him with telfair btw.


----------

